# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 10.96.1342

## mohamed73

*ChimeraTool update: v 10.96.1342 01/08/2016*   * * *Samsung new functions, bugfixes*   *Added Fast Direct Unlock (Without Root, Knox Safe) For Exynos Shannon Models: *  SM-G930F, SM-G930K, SM-G930L, SM-G930S, SM-G930W8SM-G935F, SM-G935K, SM-G935L, SM-G935S, SM-G935W8SM-G920A, SM-G920AZ, SM-G920F, SM-G920I, SM-G920K, SM-G920L, SM-G920S, SM-G920W8SM-G925A, SM-G925F, SM-G925I, SM-G925K, SM-G925L, SM-G925S, SM-G925W8SM-G928A, SM-G928C, SM-G928G, SM-G928F, SM-G928I, SM-G928K, SM-G928L, SM-G928S, SM-G928W8, SM-G9287, SM-G9287CSM-N9208, SM-N920A, SM-N920C, SM-N920F, SM-N920G, SM-N920I, SM-N920K, SM-N920L, SM-N920S, SM-N920W8SM-J120A, SM-J120AZ, SM-J120F, SM-J120G, SM-J120M, SM-J120FN, SM-J120ZN, SM-J120WSM-J320A, SM-J320AZ, SM-J321AZ, SM-J320W8 (World First)SM-A310F, SM-A310M, SM-A310Y, SM-A310N0SM-A510F, SM-A510M, SM-A510K, SM-A510L, SM-A510S, SM-A510YSM-A710F, SM-A710M, SM-A710K, SM-A710L, SM-A710S, SM-A710YSM-J200BT, SM-J200F, SM-J200G, SM-J200GU, SM-J200M, SM-J200YSM-J710F, SM-J710K, SM-J710GN, SM-J710MNSM-J700F, SM-J700H, SM-J700MSM-G903F, SM-G903M, SM-G903WSM-A800F, SM-A800I, SM-A800IZ, SM-A800S, SM-A800YZSM-T377A (World First), SM-T377W (World First)SM-T715, SM-T715C, SM-T715Y, SM-T815, SM-T815C, SM-T815Y, SM-T817, SM-T817WSM-N916K, SM-N916L, SM-N916SSM-T677A, SM-T677SM-G5500, SM-G550FYSM-G389F SM-G890A   *Added Fast Read Codes (Without Root, Knox Safe) For Exynos Shannon Models: *  SM-J700H, SM-J700F, SM-J700MSM-G903FSM-J120A, SM-J120AZ, SM-J320A, SM-J320AZ, SM-J321AZ    *Bug fixes*   Lumia SW Change fixHTC 510 imei repair improvementsGeneral performance and stability improvements

----------

